# brocéliande,118G



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello everyone :-D

I makes this post to present my second vat to you "brocéliande", the forét of merlin enchentor
the tank:
-tank diy (90cm/100cm/50cm)
-external filter tetratec ex 1200,internal filter tunze3166
-ground:déponitmix,flourite,florabase,black gravel
-heating cord read sea (20w +40w)
-2 hqi 150w 5200k
-co2 (6kg),aquamédic réactor 1000.

it is the second version,the ground thus turned during one year

réflexion on the hardscape.

























set up day








1 days








2 weeks








3 weeks after set up,whit a background,it is just try









that now five weeks ,i cut for trying to give a form all all that.i put a pic when i'happy to the résult


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That is excellent! The branches, plants, layout - everything. I think that's a cool background too - it really makes the wood and plants stand out. Thank you for showing the steps, its so interesting to see how a tank develops. I'll be interested in seeing how it looks after you trim the plants into the form you want.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you well 
whit pleasure,i will give you news often.
that made a long time that i wanted to post on APC,but i did not dare 
for my,APC,it is a refference off the planted tank


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hey run 
you know what I think about your tank, just wonderful !!
but I prefer to see it in real, it's more impressive ^^
your last picture is just amazing, I want to walk in the HC and go to the sunshine


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

Beau! Il ressemble à une petite forét! Very much like Merlin's!

What is used for the background? It's unique.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

That is one great vat. The best vat that I've seen in a while. Your layout is superb, especially the wood. Nice job.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Your most recent tank picture looks like a closeup of a lush ancient forest. The 2 islands on the either side look like steep hills with lush green bushes and trees. The driftwood makes me think of the huge ancient treant tree's from "lord of the rings" towereing over the rest of the forest. Like hideki said I see myself inside your tank walking through the meadow of "HC" toward the sunshine. You use of different shades of plants really make the "hills" define. Most of your lines are very smooth and blend together, there are some plants stand out more then others. The background really adds to the composition of your tank. I like the various shades of green, I believe a bit more redish plants would make a nice contrast. You filled most of the space with a good selection of plants, and your tank benefeits from the space that you did leave. Your tank is fairly new and your growth is very nice, obvioisly more growth is still to come, and will benefeit from that. Keeping some empty space when you trim, I think will improve what you allready have. That is a very nice tank. 

Ps. I hope this translates properly


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

Great depth! A very unique layout. I'm looking forward to more pictures in the future.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! Thats a great set up, and I like the way you planned it out!


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, very nice!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

... and another talented French aquascaper on APC... 

Hi Run... 

Great tank !!!!
As I told you before I just don't think the sunny background fits the spirit of the ancient deep and scary forest...


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hey run ,nice to see u here ,u already know what i think of your tank
french aquascaping is slowly emmerging


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Very nice depth! I find the left side to be a little too perfectly manicured, losing some of the natural look of the other side of the tank. But that's just being picky... It's a very nice layout.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The echinodorus is out of place and out of proportion with the rest of the plants and design. I also think that the lay out would make a stronger impression with warmer colored fish, especially when using the orange background.

Cardinal tetras and rams do not compliment each other well aesthetically even if they are staples/classics of the planted tank. The cool cardinals and the off-the-wall yellow of the rams make different statements about the visual "temperature" of the piece, and fight against each other rather than work together.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

uttoshii said:


> french aquascaping is slowly emmerging


Slowly ? Are you sure my friend ? 

This "cube" tank is wonderfull, you really think that you walk in a strange forest ... Great performances to make a beautiful tank in some "not very current" dimensions like that ...


----------



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

tres bien!
I love the sword growing emersed, also can't beat a school of cardinals.
excellent tank


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

I love this tank , I really like your natural style Run and I wait the beauty explosion of this tank in 2-3 months ?


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

Can we get another aerial shot since the plants have grown in?

I love this tank.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you has all! hi to bp team I know that the populatuion is not adapted, but it stay already presence in the old version, and I is not different large vat. the echinodorus, gives a good environment in the piéce, but it is true that it is large. another sight of the vat, sorry for quality


----------

